
SMIs are Eeeevil (2005) - peter_d_sherman
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/carmencr/2005/08/31/smis-are-eeeevil-part-1/
======
Angostura
Part 2, for those who are looking
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/carmencr/2005/09/01/smis-
ar...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/carmencr/2005/09/01/smis-are-eeeevil-
part-2/)

Unfortunately, Part 2 also mainly consists of throat-clearing and the promised
third article doesn't appear to exist.

Not a very fulfilling series of articles

------
quickthrower2
Is SMM still used? Why not have a separate CPU for the job?

------
quickthrower2
2005

